# Fuel guage question



## Unclelevi (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry if this sounds "DITSY". I want to get this right so I don't cause a fire. I just ordered a gas float/sensor for my JD 2020 gas tractor and whoever had it before removed the wiring for it. I know it only has one electrical terminal which I assume connects to the gas guage,. Am I correct in assuming the other terminal of the guage connects to the ignition switch? I have an owner's manual and a shop manual, but neither has a wiring diagram. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's correct. The wire from the float terminal goes to the negative on the guage, and the positive hooks up to the 12 volt power supply off the ignition.


----------

